# Questions using AA miles to book Hawaiian Airlines flights



## Denise L (May 23, 2011)

Hello,

I have these AA miles just sitting around since we don't fly AA that much.  I was surfing the web (and this site and some on flyertalk) and noticed that I should be able to use AA miles for flights to Hawaii on Hawaiian airlines.  Does anyone know how hard it is to get these and how many miles are required?  Will they only fly me to HNL and then I have to use more miles to go to OGG?

My routing would be either SJC or SFO-HNL-OGG, roundtrip or one way.  Not sure if AA only allows roundtrip, but that would be fine for the future.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (May 23, 2011)

*why not*

just call and find out directly from them?


----------



## tiel (May 23, 2011)

I can't respond directly to your question regarding Hawaiian Airlines, but AA FF flyer miles can be used one-way or round-trip.  You should be able to go to either HNL or OGG, with the only consideration being availability on dates you want to travel.

Several years ago, when we were going to be on Oahu for a week, then going to Maui, we looked at using miles for the inter-island portion, but found they wanted a LOT of miles for a relatively cheap flight, so we just paid cash for that part of the trip.  Our FF seats were IAD-HNL, then OGG-IAD.  Worked well for us.

I believe the info you are looking for is available on the AA website.  It is the best way to see what is available when, and at what mileage level.

Good luck!


----------



## winger (May 23, 2011)

Denise L said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have these AA miles just sitting around since we don't fly AA that much.  I was surfing the web (and this site and some on flyertalk) and noticed that I should be able to use AA miles for flights to Hawaii on Hawaiian airlines.  Does anyone know how hard it is to get these and how many miles are required?  Will they only fly me to HNL and then I have to use more miles to go to OGG?
> 
> My routing would be either SJC or SFO-HNL-OGG, roundtrip or one way.  Not sure if AA only allows roundtrip, but that would be fine for the future.


same miles on Hawaiian Air as it is for AA miles use. However, if you take on an interisland flight (HNL to OGG), that costs more.

For availability on Hawaiian Air, you have to call AA to have them check.


----------



## Robert D (May 24, 2011)

We flew to from Austin to HNL and back from LIH to Austin in April using 45K miles each for two round trip tickets on American.  We booked the flight about 8 months ahead but changed the day of the flight to HNL within 30 days of the flight.  This wasn't a peak flying time but we had good luck using our AA miles.


----------



## Denise L (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I will call AAdvantage and see what my points are worth.  I am just keeping them alive right now, buying something every now and then so that the miles don't expire.  It would be nice to use them and be done with them for awhile!


----------



## Cathyb (May 24, 2011)

*we did it-fyi*



Denise L said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I will call AAdvantage and see what my points are worth.  I am just keeping them alive right now, buying something every now and then so that the miles don't expire.  It would be nice to use them and be done with them for awhile!



deniseL:  We needed Dec. 26-Jan 5 for lax/Kauai and our AA ff miles for that timeframe went up drastically -- I believe from 45K pp to like 90K (cheapest seats).  So we used those ffmiles to get Hawaiian Air at 47K pp plus small amt for the inter-island.  We did it by phone (extra charges).  It was from San Diego to Oahu then Kauai.  Trip isn't until December so can't tell you how great or not great it was.  We are used to non-stops to these Hawaiian locations (spoiled).


----------

